# Parent qui a refusé de signer le contrat



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'exerce depuis 11 ans. 21 enfants sont passés chez moi et je n'i jamais eu le moindre souci i avec une famille ni avec la PMI de mon département.
Je fais ce message pour avoir vos conseils uniquement, pas de jugement.
J'ai été sollicitée en crash mi novembre par une maman isolée qui me demandait d'accueillir sa fille dès que possible pour qu'elle puisse travailler. Au pied levé, j'ai accepté de recevoir l'enfant dès le lendemain après un échange rapide par téléphone et mail pour qu'elle ait tous les documents utiles (exemplaire d'un contrat de travail, simulation de ses frais de garde, détail de mon projet pédagogique). 
Le 18 novembre j'attaquais cette garde. J'avais glissé le soir du premier jour le contrat dans le sac de l'enfant car à ma surprise c'est la mamie qui a récupéré l'enfant.
et tous les jours non stop jusqu'à fin novembre je relançais le matin la maman devant ma porte "Le contrat de garde vous ne me l'avez toujours pas ramené signé, attention je n'ai pas le droit d'accueillir votre enfant". Ce à quoi elle me répondait: "Mince j'ai encore oublié je l'emmène demain sans faute".
Le 30, elle fait sa déclaration Pajemploi, touche le Complèment de mode de garde de 650€ car maman isolée, et moi... plus de nouvelles, plus d'enfants devant ma porte, pas de salaire, pas de contrat signé... juste un sms 'finalement vous n'aurez plus ma fille ca me coute trop cher".
Le RAM me dit que , comme je n'ai pas de contrat de travail signé, je n'aurai aucun recours, mais n'est ce pas à 'employeur de s'assurer qu'il a signé un contrat de travail avec son employé? Et non l'inverse? Car ce parent a beneficié d'une somme pajemploi, alors qu'elle ne m'employait même pas offciellement au final en plus.
Que feriez vous ?
J'ai bien conscience que je n'aurais pas du accueillir son enfant le matin, sans ce contrat qui tardait à revenir, mais croyez bien qu'à 7h du matin, dans le froid devant ma porte, je ne me voyais pas refermer la porte, toutes les ass mat le vivent tôt ou tard, même en crèche cette situation arrive.
J'attends tous vos conseils.... Merci!!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour avez vous fait signé une feuille de présence ?


----------



## Mimipoupina (12 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement grosse erreur mais bon ... je pense que si elle vous déclaré à Pajemploi il doit forcément y avoir  un recours possible au prud'homme pour impayé !


----------



## kikine (12 Décembre 2022)

il faut faire un référé au prud'homme cette maman est complètement stupide, d'autant plus qu'ayant fait une déclaration a pajemploi il y a donc une preuve qu'elle vous a bien embauchée

et la prochaine fois pas de contrat = pas d'accueil soyez ferme


----------



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

Alors je ne fais jamais signer de "feuille de présence", c'est une idée très intéressante au demeurant.
Je note sur un agenda, par enfant, l'heure d'arrivée et de départ de chaque parent chaque jour, ils en sont informés. Puis en fin de mois, je leur dresse par mail le detail de ces horaires, pour ajustement au besoin, d'heures complèmentaires. Ils sont tous habitués à ce fonctionnement t peuvent s'ils le souhaitent de leur côté noter les horaires également. Par contre j'ai un groupe whatsapp avec chaque panret, et pour cette maman également, où j'envoie chaque jour plusieurs messages, videos, photos, pour dérouler nos journées. Je peux aisément prouver que cette enfant était chez moi


----------



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est en effet avec ce type d'expérience que je serai plus ferme.
Pour les Prud'hommes, le ram me dit que si je n'ai pas de contrat de travail, les prud'hommes n'auront probablement pas de base de travail


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

oui, effectivement, vous avez assez de preuves de la présence de cette enfant pour entamer des démarches.
Attention, il est fort possible que cette maman soit déclarée insolvable et que vous ne touchiez pas votre salaire.
J'ai eu un seul impayé et c'était une maman solo qui avait prévu de ne pas me payer, heureusement pour moi, c'était 2 semaines avant le premier confinement, elle ne m'a arnaqué que de 2 semaines


----------



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

alors chez Pajemploi peuvent ils au moins, si je la denonce auprès de leurs services, lui reprendre cette somme indue?


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Cette personne vous a quand même déclaré à Pajemploi donc a bien eu vos coordonnées que vous lui avez forcément données (nom de jeune fille lieu de naissance etc...) alors il ne faut pas pousser l'argent est arrivé sur son compte mais pas sur le votre !!! il y a quand même un GROS soucis avec ces non-paiements de la part de certains PE ??? je ne parle pas de la non-signature du contrat je pense que dorénavant vous avez compris l'importance qu'il soit signé le 1er jour SI NON pas d'accueil ... déjà au bout du 2ème jour j'aurais arrêté les frais mais je ne vous jugerais vous êtes déjà assez embêtée avec cela ... et n'écoutez pas le RAM faites ce qu'il faut au niveau de la CAR URSAFF IMPÔTS etc ... même voir avec la PMI aviez-vous envoyé l'arrivée de cet enfant car il faut le faire rapidement au moins c'est une trace supplémentaire ! ?


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

A défaut de contrat signé par les deux parties, vous êtes réputée être en CDI à temps plein.
Vous pouvez vous rapprocher du tribunal des prud'hommes pour faire qualifier votre contrat non signé en CDI à temps plein. 
Si vous avez une protection juridique, elle peut vous épauler.
Cependant, n'ayez pas trop d'espoir de récupérer votre argent. Mais peut être vos papiers de fin de contrat. Vous pourrez prouver la relation contractuelle grâce au bulletin de salaire Pajemploi émis par cet employeur.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Non. Rien ne sera fait par Pajemploi, caf, URSSAF Pajemploi... en ce sens. Je suis bien placée pour le savoir ayant gagné aux prud'hommes pour une situation d'impayé. Nous sommes livrés à nous mêmes.


----------



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

Oui, j'avais fait un mail de declaration d'entrée à la pmi pour les informer de l'arrivée de cet enfant. Et inversement je les ai avisés qu'elle ne vient finalement plus car plus de nouvelles du parent. Je vais ce jour appeler Pajemploi pour dénoncer la fausse declaration de ce parent qui a touché ce complement pour le garder pour lui.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@sam39 
Dans un premier temps, message à la maman en lui disant que si je n'ai pas mon salaire sous 48h, je la dénonce à PAJEMPLOI et aux impôts pour Fraude car elle a perçu le CMG sans m'avoir payée. Que donc elle devra le rembourser avec pénalités... (même si c'est pas vrai ça peut lui faire peur d'avoir ensuite des contrôles sur le dos). Si vous appelez PAJEMPLOI trop tôt et qu'elle n'a plus le CMG elle vous paiera encore moins.

Si elle me verse mon salaire l'affaire s'arrête là. Je laisserais même tomber l'attestation POLE EMPLOI. De toute façon pour 12 jours de contrat ça rapportera rien.
Sans indiscrétion, le salaire était de combien... ? Car si elle a droit à 630 euros de CMG son reste à charge devait être infime. Elle abuse


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Aucun risque qu'elle ne touche plus de cmg si Pajemploi est prévenu. De toute façon il ne font rien et demandent une décision de justice. Et là, il font juste un rappel aux règles aux employeurs mauvais payeurs sans sanction. Pajemploi demandera d'être avisé par mail et pas par téléphone. Ils ne bougeront pas et demanderons l'envoi du jugement des prud'hommes dont au final ils ne feront rien !


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Sauf que ça l'employeur indélicat le sait peut-être pas.
Donc le seul espoir de @sam39  c'est de lui faire croire qu'elle peut être poursuivie pour Fraude si elle encaisse le CMG sans payer sa salariée...


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Pourquoi pas ? Je pense que cette personne est coutumière du fait et qu'elle sait qu'elle ne risque rien. Mais ça se tente. 
Ces histoires d'impayés deviennent un sport national. Et comme les fraudeurs ne risquent rien, pourquoi se priver ?


----------



## incognito (12 Décembre 2022)

la loi dit que même sans contrat, si le travail est effectué et que tu as un bulletin de salaire cela vaut engagement

l'erreur faite par la maman est de t'avoir déclarée pour avoir de l'argent, elle a fraudé donc tu préviens pajemploi qui va récupérer les sous, tu la mets aux prud'hommes (mais j'ai bien peur qu'elle puisse être insolvable)


----------



## ElisabethSom (12 Décembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @sam39
> Dans un premier temps, message à la maman en lui disant que si je n'ai pas mon salaire sous 48h, je la dénonce à PAJEMPLOI et aux impôts pour Fraude car elle a perçu le CMG sans m'avoir payée. Que donc elle devra le rembourser avec pénalités... (même si c'est pas vrai ça peut lui faire peur d'avoir ensuite des contrôles sur le dos). Si vous appelez PAJEMPLOI trop tôt et qu'elle n'a plus le CMG elle vous paiera encore moins.
> 
> Si elle me verse mon salaire l'affaire s'arrête là. Je laisserais même tomber l'attestation POLE EMPLOI. De toute façon pour 12 jours de contrat ça rapportera rien.
> Sans indiscrétion, le salaire était de combien... ? Car si elle a droit à 630 euros de CMG son reste à charge devait être infime. Elle abuse


Oui voilà. 
Et j'appellerai la mamie pour lui expliquer , peut être n'est elle pas au courant ?


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Pajemploi ne récupèrera en aucun cas les sous.


----------



## incognito (12 Décembre 2022)

pas sûre car la caf il faut aussi prévenir la caf qui elle ne se laissera pas faire normalement


----------



## sam39 (12 Décembre 2022)

Alors pour vous répondre dans l'ordre, et cela me rassure car vous avez toutes raison, l'ai fait tout cela:

. elle a eu dès le 06/12, plusieurs appels, sms, mails... lui signifiant l'ordre de payer le salaire avant une date butoir que j'avais fixée sympathiquement au 10/12 dernier délai. Jamais de nouvelles depuis le 01/12. Je lui ai dit que si jamais elle ne reglait pas au moins le salaire de novembre, ce sera denonciation à Pajemploi pour fraude, au RAM pour prévenir toute autre ass mat à venir et Prud'hommes pour travail illégal sans contrat ni aucun document de fin de contrat (ni lettre de licenciement, ni certificat de travail, ni attestation Pole Emploi).
. J'ai contacté la mamie qui elle, me répond, mais me dit impuissant "j'ai honte du comportement de ma fille, même moi je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle se comporte comme ça".
. je viens de faire un mail à pajemploi@urssaf.fr pour denoncer sa fausse declaration perçue indument. 
. j'attaque la lettre AR a cette maman pour l'aviser de la démarche prud'hommes qui se lance ce jour
. le salaire était de 408 € avec indemnités entretien et repas, pour 76h d'accueil en novembre. Elle en a déclaré 114 et à perçu 647 € de remboursement... je lui avais dit de corriger sa déclaration, elle refuse visiblement de le faire


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Totalement sûre. Je suis en plein dedans depuis novembre 2021. La CAF, Pajemploi, URSSAF Pajemploi... Les parents fraudeurs ne risquent rien d'eux. J'en suis à la saisie par voie d'huissier.


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@sam39 
Ah ouais ! elle ne déclare même pas le vrai salaire.... 
Elle a gonflé pour avoir le max d'aide.... Car dans tous les cas 15% doivent rester à sa charge
Là c'est clairement de la Fraude donc bien préciser à Pajemploi et à la CAF, que en plus de ne pas vous avoir payé, elle a déclaré plus que votre salaire ..


----------



## incognito (12 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Totalement sûre. Je suis en plein dedans depuis novembre 2021. La CAF, Pajemploi, URSSAF Pajemploi... Les parents fraudeurs ne risquent rien d'eux. J'en suis à la saisie par voie d'huissier.


alors là !!!! quand il y a un problème de trop perçu ils nous emm..... mais pour les fraudeurs tout va bien 
bon courage !


----------



## Marine35 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai eu des difficultés avec une p-e qui avait des difficultés à me payer tous les mois. Elle faisait sa déclaration à pajemploi et percevait le CMG. J’étais obligée de réclamer mon salaire tous les mois et quand elle me faisait le virement, il manquait systématiquement une partie de ce qu’elle me devait. J’en ai eu marre et j’ai décidé d’arrêter. J’ai démissionné. Elle a fait une fausse déclaration à pajemploi et j’ai appelé, envoyé mail et courrier. Ça a pris des mois mais elle n’a pas dû avoir le choix et j’ai reçu un virement. J’avais signalé sa fraude également à la CAF car elle déclarait être parent isolée mais c’était faux à l’époque. Elle était en pleine séparation et je savais qu’elle avait un nouveau compagnon donc j’ai appelé la mairie de sa commune ( frère était scolarisé à l’école du village) pour être sûre que l’adresse était toujours bonne et je ne me suis pas gênée pour évoquer sa fraude. Ne rien lâcher même si ça prend des mois. Ça sera peut-être moins loin que pour moi car il y a eu le 1er confinement


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est fou çà ! je suis contente de ne JAMAIS avoir eu d'impayés mais de vous lire avec tous ces problèmes me rend malade ! PERSONNE pour nous aider pourtant la CAF sait bien réclamer un trop-perçu ... les impôts des contrôles et là RIEN NADA ! je pense que cette personne est coutumière du fait et que des menaces ne suffiront pas !!! prévenir aussi la PMI vous avez prévenu de son arrivée et de son départ mais avez-vous expliqué le cas de cette personne il ne faut plus qu'elle ARNAQUE une autre ass mat ... courage à vous ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bien sûr que l'on peut avoir des aides, du soutien des conseils, des aides à la rédaction des courriers.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Général des aides pour avoir son dû ! toucher son argent !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Des aides administratives  et législatives pas financières !


----------



## kikine (12 Décembre 2022)

laisse moi rire si elle est insolvable tu l'as dans l'os


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est clair. Mais je parle aide pour rédiger des lettres de recours etc...


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Aucune aide. Pas de garantie de salaire pour les ass mats. Si l'employeur est insolvable ou organise son insolvabilité bye bye les salaires. Même si nous gagnons aux prud'hommes. De plus, trop souvent les frais d'huissier pour le recouvrement des sommes dues sont à payer par l'ass mat lésé. Le législateur lui n'a rien prévu pour palier à ce grand manque. Des propositions ont été faites récemment pour un fond de garantie des salaires. Également pour que le CMG soit versé directement au salarié. Mais si le parent employeur ne paye pas la part de salaire qui dépasse le CMG il faudra encore se battre seuls face à des moulins à vent.


----------



## emmanou21 (12 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,
prévenir la CAF, la Mamie  et son employeur, INADMISSIBLE !!!!!!!!!!, 
et prud'hommes si rien est fait. Quel honte, aucun scrupule, honte à cette femme, quel avenir pour son enfant, à dénoncer,
faudrait pas que ça m'arrive ! j'alerte toute sa famille, amis, voisinage.... c'est simple: la CAF n'a qu'a  réagir, quand il nous verse trop, on s'est bien nous reprendre. Bon courage §


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Euh ..son employeur ? Et pourquoi ?


----------



## emmanou21 (12 Décembre 2022)

Pour la honte !


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait pour lui mettre la honte ! les aides pour papier çà va bien mais çà ne donne pas l'argent !!! général on n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours ... on veut des SOLUTIONS point barre !!! qui va se bouger ???


----------



## Griselda (12 Décembre 2022)

Le RPE te dit des aneries car ce n'est pas le contrat qui fait le travail mais bien le contraire.

En d'autre terme et ce d'autant plus que tu as une preuve irréfutable du début de cette collaboration grace à la déclaration de salaire PAJE, même sans contrat écrit il y a bien relation de travail.
Aux yeux de la loi c'est absoluement à l'employeur de faire signer un contrat. S'il ne le fait pas le contrat est donc réputé par defaut en CDI, sans periode d'essai et à temps plein (soit 195h/mois pour nous) et au salaire minimum au moins sauf si la déclaration PAJE indique un taux horaire plus important.
Cela veut dire qu'aujourd'hui tant que ton PE n'a pas mis fin au contrat par un courrier remis en main propre contre décharge ou RAR, le contrat court toujours et les salaires restent dues. A la fin du contrat, même court, le PE est obligé aussi de te remettre tes documents de fin de contrats qui te permettent de t'inscrire au POLEmploi. Evidement le salaire du mois de novembre est lui aussi du, ce d'autabnt plus que tu as accueillis l'enfant.
Que faire?
Un courrier RAR de mise en demeurre 
- de regler ton salaire de novembre sous 48h, sous peine non seulement de faire un référé au Prud'homme (procedure gratuite et urgente) mais aussi de la dénoncer auprès de la CAF et des impôts car elle n'a pas le droit de déclarer un salaire versé si elle ne l'a pas versé, ça s'appelle de la fraude à la CMG.
- de préciser par courrier RAR si elle souhaite mettre un terme au contrat car en attendant il court toujours (et si je dois aller au prud'homme je réclame alors le max donc mon salaire jusqu'à rupture officielle du contrat)
- si elle met un terme au contrat de fournir le solde de tout compte et le paiement qui va avec (les 10% de CP par exemple) + l'attestation employeur + le certificat de travail sous peine de demander au tribunal le versement de penalité de retard pouvant aller jusqu'au paiement du salaire comme si tu étais toujours sous contrat avec elle.

Pour t'aider tu peux demander à ton assurance habitation si tu as une protection juridique, si c'est le cas ils se chargeront de tout et en prime elle devra payer les frais.
Tu peux aussi demander l'aide d'un conseiller des salariés dont la liste des benevoles se trouve à ta prefecture. Ils ont l'habitude.

Bien sur quand on n'a jamais eut affaire à une personne malhonnette on ne se mefie pas et ne prends pas ses precautions. Mais comme tu vois, même sans contrat signé, tout n'est pas perdu. La plus grosse difficulté c'est si elle se rends insolvable car là même avec un jugement en ta faveur, un huissier c'est la m...
Garde à l'esprit que même avec un contrat signé si ce PE veux s'en aller sans payer il le fera et la procédure sera la même.
Le plus compliqué c'est si tu n'avais pas de preuve à apporter que tu as bien travailler pour elle. Là tu en as une qui vaut de l'or: la declaration PAJE, mais aussi les SMS et autres echanges par mails comptent pour prouver tes dires.

Bon courage.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982  c'est maintenant que tu souhaites te battre alors que toi même n'a jamais fait évoluer ton salaire...

Je ne vois pas en quoi aller mettre la honte chez l'employeur de cette maman sera bénéfique à la postante ce serait même plutôt le contraire ! L'employeur pouvant dire que cette am était vindicative et à préféré retirer l'enfant !
Nous ne sommes pas à far-West mesdames ! 😜 
Griselda à résumer la procédure.


----------



## fanny35 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Quand je lis vos posts, je suis vraiment abasourdie!
Ce serait vraiment bien que pajemploi verse directement (et automatiquement) la CMG aux assistantes maternelles, 
sans passer par le compte de certains PE, et qu'on ait un recours auprès de pajemploi si le PE ne nous déclare pas.
Certaines personnes ne sont pas faites pour être employeurs...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Général je t'invite à venir travailler dans nos petits villages tu verras qu'on ne peut pas faire comme on le désirerait mais je peux qd même dire ce que je pense ... bien sûr que j'aurais aimé prendre plus j'ai essayé plus d'une fois mais au vue des collègues qui prennent pour certaines le minimum le choix des PE est souvent du côté du portefeuille et je ne les revoyais pas ... on ne peut pas toutes déménager en ville !!! on n'est pas au Far West mais c'est qd même un sacré CIRQUE ces non-paiements où les ass mat doivent se débrouiller seules ! et il faut bien avouer qu'avec des PE cassos ou mauvais payeurs et non solvables pour certains même en les trainant aux Prudhommes et en gagnant savoir qu'on ne récupérera pas son argent fait qd même mal au coeur !!! il va falloir que notre convention ou en haut lieu çà bouge !!!


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

j'ai vécu dans une ville avec beaucoup de chomage, j'étais parmi les plus chères, et je ne connaissais personne puisqu'on venait d'emménager sur la région.
Pour m'en sortir et avoir du travail, j'ai préparé un beau projet professionnel, car tous les PE ne cherchent pas l'AM la moins chère, mais certains veulent celle qui semble la plus adaptée pour répondre aux besoins de leurs petits.
On ne peut pas savoir si les PE choisissent une autre collègue pour ses tarifs, ça peut être parce qu'ils la trouvent plus professionnelles, parce qu'elle est plus près de chez eux, ou bien s'adaptera plus à leurs horaires.
Et quand ça devient trop difficile, on change de boulot ou on déménage.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Mais tant mieux pour vous Liline mais vous dites "ville" moi c'est un petit village en campagne et même à côté dans les bourgades plus grandes (j'ai déjà regardé sur un site connu) les tarifs sont bien loin des 4 euros ou 4.50 euros voir plus que vous prenez ... donc c'est comme çà et si j'avais voulu changé de travail je l'aurais fait ! j'ai ma maison et assez casanière pas de déménagement en vue on avait assez à payer nos mensualités de prêt ! tant mieux pour vous toutes ... et encore une fois vous avez raison je ne dis pas le contraire !!! les futurs PE demandent combien prennent les autres donc sont intéressés par les tarifs ... et de toute façon comme ils font toutes les listes possibles et imaginables ils sont bien renseignés ... et beau projet professionnel ou pas certains s'en moquent bien ... alors vos collègues sont moins intéressantes que vous niveau travail alors ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

J'habite aussi dans un village


----------



## Nanou91 (12 Décembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Il y a village et village....
Comme par chez moi, où il y a des villages de 500/600 habitants... mais où à quelques petits kilomètres (3/4 km)  il y a des petites villes de 2500/3000 habitants.... et à 10 km des villes de 10000/12000 habitants.
Et puis il y a des petits villages de 500/600 habitants à plus de 30 ou 40 km de villes un peu plus peuplées...


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

je prenais 3€10, peu importe la taille de la ville ou du village, quand il n'y a pas ou presque pas d'appel, c'est compliqué.
Une année, j'ai eu mon premier appel en novembre et elle n'est pas venu au RDV
En déménageant, beaucoup de choses ont changé, je peux plus facilement imposer le respect de la CCN, au pire, si je suis licenciée, je trouve vite un autre contrat,
 j'ai aussi augmenté mes tarifs, actuellement à 3€50, mais en septembre, je demanderai au moins 3€80 net.
J'ai eu un coup de fil aujourd'hui, pas de place avant septembre, elle a besoin pour mars, dans 2 ans, je ne travaillerai plus le mercredis, actuellement, j'ai 2 mercredi après midi de libre par mois et je ne fais pas les horaires atypiques, la maman n'a pas le choix, elle trouvera des solutions, et nous avons un RDV.
Sinon, oui, je pense que je m'adapte plus que d'autres aux enfants, je suis auxiliaire de puériculture, je fais beaucoup d'activités avec les enfants, j'ai aménagé ma maison presque comme une crèche, je fais des formation, et je suis les évolutions des méthodes éducatives, celles qui sont basées sur les recherches et les neurosciences, je ne travaille pas à l'ancienne, et ça plait aux PE qui cherchent le meilleur pour leurs enfants, celles qui font la guerre des prix récupèrent les PE que je ne veux pas, ceux qui font des misères à leurs AM et qui les rendent aigries


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

si un vendeur de chaussure installait une boutique en campagne, et se plaignait de ne voir personne, on lui demanderai pourquoi il s'est installé dans un endroit où il pouvait deviner à l'avance qu'il manquerait de clients, c'est pareil pour nous, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, la campagne, c'est moins cher, il faut assumer ses choix si on décide d'y rester.
Je le redis encore, même dans des endroits avec moins d'offres, faire la guerre des prix est une mauvaise idée, il faut trouver autre chose pour être attractif.


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Décembre 2022)

J'ai l'impression que cette maman avait bien organisé sa fraude depuis le début... elle oublie chaque jour la signature contrat... puis déclare beaucoup plus que prévu sans vous payer et touche le pactole de CMG... C'est fou d'être autant malhonnête ! Moi je fais systématiquement signer mes contrats 1 semaine avant le démarrage du contrat, pour nous laisser une marge, que tout soit ok, ainsi que les annexes. J'utilise Pajemploi + aussi, le CMG n'est pas versé au parent employeur, seul le reste à charge lui est débité.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Pajemploi+ n'est aucunement une garantie de paiement du salaire. Si pas compte employeur non provisionné Pajemploi+ est automatiquement désactivé. De même l'employeur peut désactiver Pajemploi+ a tout moment.


----------



## Griselda (13 Décembre 2022)

Le seul "interet" de PAJEmploi+ c'est que le PE ne pourra pas empocher la CMG. Mais l'AM n'a aucune garantie d'être payée quand même.


----------



## emmanou21 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, contacter julien Courbet sur M6 il a résolu le même problème un employeur a fait la même chose a plusieurs assmat et touché pajemploi


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Décembre 2022)

@emmanou21 
Il a eu plusieurs cas d'Ass Mat pas payées et pour le moment il n'a pas réussi à tous les résoudre.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Il ne traite que les cas pour lesquels une procédure prud'homale n'a pas été lancée. Nous lui avons fait remonter beaucoup de cas d'ass mats impayés pour alerter sur cette situation vécue par de plus en plus d'entre nous. Il a essayé de traiter plusieurs cas. Finalement, le seul conseil donné si il ne convainc pas le parent employeur de payer c'est de lancer une procédure prud'homale. Mais comme même avec une décision de justice en notre faveur on est pas sûr d'être dédommagé et qu'en plus, souvent, on se retrouve à payer des frais d'huissier pour lancer le recouvrement ... Bref, seul le législateur pourra apporter une ou des solutions.


----------



## Griselda (13 Décembre 2022)

Hum, à part peut être que l'état accepte d'assurer une sorte de caution comme la caution garantie par l'état pour les loyer impayés?

Cela impliquerait qu'on commence par admettre possible un depot de caution avant de commencer un contrat, ce qui n'est absolument pas prevu par la loi concernant les salaires...


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Décembre 2022)

Oui je sais que Pajemploi+ ne garantit pas le salaire si le compte de l'employeur est à 0, mais effectivement le gros avantage est que le parent-employeur ne peut pas frauder le CMG comme dans le cas de la postante initiale, et que Pajemploi est directement averti du mauvais payeur.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

Ce qui ne sert à rien en fait. Pajemploi ne pourra forcer le parent employeur à payer son salarié et ne pourra pas suspendre le versement du CMG. Seul un courrier rappelant ses obligations au parent employeur sera envoyé à ce dernier.


----------



## patchoune (14 Décembre 2022)

je vous conseille pajemploi plus. très pratique la paje prélève juste le complément sur le compte des parents et vous vire sur votre compte votre salaire,  le complément et l'aide des parents. donc à part si le cpte des parents est sans provision vous êtes sure d'etre payée


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Il faut être prêt à accepter d'être rémunéré jusqu'au 7 du mois pour adhérer à Pajemploi+. 
Le parent employeur a jusqu'au 5 pour faire sa déclaration puis compter 2 jours pour le virement du CMG sur le compte du salarié + espérer que l'employeur paie le solde restant dû.


----------



## fanny35 (14 Décembre 2022)

Il devrait y avoir un système avec Pajemploi, pour nous verser un minimum tous les mois tant que la fin de contrat n'a pas été signalée.
C'est peut-être difficile à réaliser, mais je trouve qu'on est trop tributaires du bon vouloir des Pe...


----------



## Maaulau (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Cette personne a t elle répondu à votre mail avec toutes les infos de calculs etc que vous lui avait fourni avant qu elle vous dépose l enfant le lendemain ? Toute trace écrite d un accord pour monter un dossier sera utile.
Sans vouloir être pessimiste, il n est pas sur que vous touchiez votre dû malheureusement si la personne est insolvable (j ai eu le cas pour mes 2 premiers contrats d une fratrie ou je n ai jamais été payé, maman solo insolvable je n ai meme pas été au bout de la procédure). Malgré tout à vous de voir ce qu il est possible de faire et si vous souhaitez ne pas vous laisser faire.
Pajemploi maintenant ne traite pas ce genre de soucis par mail. Ecrivez leur toutefois pour lancer le sujet et demander conseil. Normalement ils vous demanderont un courier détaillant les fait à envoyer en rar avec toutes les preuves possible pour étudier votre demande. Et oui c est encore à nous de montrer patte blanche et de ramer pour avoir notre dû....
Il vous faudra aussi envoyer un rar à la maman lui signifiant qu elle vous doit votre salaire et l'enjoindre de payer à telle date au plus tard. Si elle ne paye pas prudhomme et avoir des conseils car vu qu elle a déclaré à Pajemploi vous êtes pour moi en CDI meme si elle n a pas signé. Normalement c est comme ca dans le droit français mais je ne sais pas si cela s applique pour nous.
En tout cas cela ressemble fort à une arnaque pour toucher des aides... 

Je vous souhaite sincèrement bon courage dans vos démarches,  en espérant qu'elles aboutissent.


----------



## jennyfleur (14 Décembre 2022)

Faites attention qu elle ne continue pas à vous déclarer les mois suivant afin de toucher encore le CMG .surtout que vous devrez déclarer des salaires non reçu aux impôts et pôle emploi si en ARE .


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

En fait c'est souvent des mamans seules ou cassos qui ne paient pas ! alors faut-il continuer à prendre les enfants de ces gens-là ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 

Non attention aux stéréo types. De plus comment détecter des "cassos" comme tu dis ? 
Tu as un questionnaire sélectif ? 

Pour mon expérience j'ai eu 3 mamans solos, et JAMAIS aucun souci.

ces gens là ?  Vraiment?


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Décembre 2022)

Les seuls employeurs qui ont "oublié" de me payer sont un couple de salariés en CDI loin d'être modestes.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

Je constate juste pour 2 témoignages récents problème avec des mamans seules et Chantou je crois qui ne les prend plus !!! ce n'est sans doute pas une généralité puisque vous avez eu 3 contrats sans soucis et tant mieux pour vous surement une bonne situation ! et pour les "cassos" j'ai eu un appel récent la maman ne travaillait pas et voulait faire garder son petit (un grand à l'école) et bien moi je m'en suis aperçu à sa voix au téléphone la façon de s'exprimer (sans doute un stéréotype) et je ne me suis pas trompée !!! ma collègue elle, l'a reçu chez elle et bien elle n'a pas été déçue ... elle a manqué le premier RV et au 2ème est venue fagotée comme pas possible de plus elle l'a connaissait de vue la voyant à l'école... et oui ces gens-là on en a pas mal dans notre village ils ne travaillent et ont tout ce qu'il faut alors il vaut mieux éviter de travailler avec eux sous peine de ne pas être payée bref ... général nous ne sommes pas sur les mêmes ondes !


----------

